# Oliver Bowles: blessing God for the Westminster Assembly



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 5, 2021)

And now for you (my Reverend and much Honoured Brethren in the common work of the Ministry,) Who can but bless the Lord, for that degree of his spirit, (no doubt, it is the effect, as of your own prayers in the day of your solemn humiliation, so of many of the prayers of his people) which he hath showered down upon you! Not only do your learned debates, your exact and judicious Scripture-discussions, your Scholastical disputes, the discovery many of you have made of your exact knowledge in Antiquity, shew that God is among you, as he that hath fitted you for the work: but further your sweet amicable converse, your following of the truth in love, your differences in judgment carried on without alienation of affection, do not they all say that God is with you? ...

For more, see Oliver Bowles: blessing God for the Westminster Assembly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 1


----------

